# Unknown Africans



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)

Got a few fish here, no idea what they are. I thought the striped ones were convicts but apparently not. Also, are any of these male female of one species, i was told some group of these mates constantly so any help would be great. PS how do i post pics?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

spicoli said:


> PS how do i post pics?


viewtopic.php?f=14&t=249632


----------



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Suspect they at least have some Taiwan Reef in em.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1235
But the female looks more Aulonocara.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

#1 female peacock.. you'll never know the species unless you know the source.. could be a lwanda since
#2 is a lwanda male peacock.. so your female could be a female of this but theres no way to tell
3 and 4 look like either placidochromis milomo or placidochromis johnstoni the absense of the thick rubbery lips makes me think maybe johnstoni


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

m1ke715m said:


> #1 female peacock.. you'll never know the species unless you know the source.. could be a lwanda since
> #2 is a lwanda male peacock.. so your female could be a female of this but theres no way to tell


Actually with 2 to 3 generations of breeding of the two you could verify based on male coloration of the offspring (particularly the second generation) if the markings stay correct and consistent with the original father. The BIG problem with this, is if they end up being hybrids, now you have adult hybrids that most people find it hard to cull and have fish capable of further thinning out a bloodline if they get into the wrong hands. IF you choose to attempt this, PLEASE do not sell any fry until you have verified the second and ideally the third generation offspring from the offspring seem to show correct markings. This process would take a rather long time as peacocks dont color up for a long time and grow a little slow.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

you cant tell female peacocks apart from each other with a few exceptions.. either way without knowing what they are supposed to be you cant id a female peacock and say with certainty what variant it is.. im not sure what you mean.. i think you are saying to breed them together and see what the offspring look like


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

#1 is an Aulonocara hybrid.
#2 is likely a mixed breed, likely with lwanda in it. Count the barring to start with.
#3 - weird... look a great deal like Labidochromis perlmutt, but then have a Hap body. Could be huge perlmutt.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

m1ke715m said:


> you cant tell female peacocks apart from each other with a few exceptions.. either way without knowing what they are supposed to be you cant id a female peacock and say with certainty what variant it is.. im not sure what you mean.. i think you are saying to breed them together and see what the offspring look like


Im saying breed them, then breed the offspring, then breed those offspring. Take the second and third generation males and compare them to the origional father. The markings should be VERY consistent with the male if she is also the same breed. In doing this im also recommending culling the fish if they do not grow out to look just like the original father. Its a very long process to attempt but would be the only way to verify is she is the same species. If shes not, at that point there is no real way to tell what she is, but since she came from there same place as the male there is a chance she is the same.

But since Fogelhund is pretty sure there is nothing purebred here, that would not be worth doing anyway


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> #1 is an Aulonocara hybrid.
> #2 is likely a mixed breed, likely with lwanda in it. Count the barring to start with.
> #3 - weird... look a great deal like Labidochromis perlmutt, but then have a Hap body. Could be huge perlmutt.


Yeah....what I was going to post about 1 and 2. Definitely Red top in #2. I have no idea on 3.


----------



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)

Just for reference. the "perlmutt" are about 4 plus inches long and fat. the lwanda peacock, which i'm almost sure it is now is about 5.5 inches. Hes the size of an adult mans hand.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

#3 looks very similar to Petrotilapia. Sp. Chitimba Bay to me.


----------



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)

I think you nailed number 3 i've checked the guys out about 10 times and that seems to be pretty close


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I see some resemblence in striping pattern to Petrotilapia sp. 'chitmba' , but the whole mouth/snout and fornead doesn't fit at all......at least based on these 2 pictures. Even tank raised a number of generations, I can't see that bottom lip fitting any Petrotilapia. Maybe we need a few more pics.

As well, it apears to have a blue line coming off the bottom lip, which I don't think is a trait of P. sp. 'chitimba' ......though that may be coming out due to the falsh of the camera?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> #3 - weird... look a great deal like Labidochromis perlmutt, but then have a Hap body. Could be huge perlmutt.


+1
To my eyes, about the only thing that might not fit a perlmutt is it's body shape. But then what would an old, large female perlmut look like?

Striping pattern fits.
Mouth and snout fit. It's got that Labidochromis forehead  
Coloration fits. It's got yellow pectorial fins.......something which I beleive Petrotilapis sp. 'chitimba' certainly does not. You can find many pictures that show a perlmut can exhibit a blue line coming off the bottom lip......can't find one pic that shows this trait on P. sp. 'chitimba'

As far as it being exceptionally large for a perlmut, this link shows what apears to be a male at 6" http://www.malawicarsten.dk/test/default.asp?iID=GFLIJD


----------



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Placidochromis johnstoni kind of similar but the fins are the wrong colour. :-?

Kind of look more like a barred Nimbochromis venustus if that were poss.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

they do look like perlmutts in that last picture.. that other one is very likely too.. def not placidochromis


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

m1ke715m said:


> they do look like perlmutts in that last picture.. that other one is very likely too.. def not placidochromis


Yes but not like any pure Mbuna. Kind of see both Hap (or Aulonocara) and Mbuna in em. Yep?
Though think one looks more Mbuna and one looks more hap than the other kind of in the middle.
Kind of typical in a new hybrid?

Take a look at this one.
Can you even guess the genera let alone species that went into it?









Oh if you want the answer just read the URL. :wink:

All the best James


----------

